

After Birth (Image Forensics of Obama's Birth Certificate) - Natsu
http://hackerfactor.com/blog/index.php?/archives/428-After-Birth.html

======
Natsu
I'm actually somewhat loathe to submit this because of the political aspect of
the story. But the image analysis is genuinely interesting on a technical
level, which is why I submitted it.

The TL;DR for those who ask for such things is that PDFs are weird and chop up
the image in weird ways to compress them, but there's no evidence of tampering
here.

